
NEW INVESTIGATION: Europe’s Dire Dependency on Microsoft - dandelion_lover
http://www.investigate-europe.eu/en/new-investigation-europes-dire-dependency-on-microsoft/
======
dandelion_lover
Relevant discussion:

Europe is living under Microsoft’s digital killswitch (thenextweb.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14314713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14314713)

------
voidz
The sooner we get opensource alternatives, the better!

